# Official NC mini Meet August 16th



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Alright the 16th of August after church it is! 

Where: Wake Forest, NC
When: 1:00pm

There will be food for lunch (haven't decided what yet) so if your coming RSVP with me or there wont be enough. No need to bring anything if you are gonna come. We are meeting at my dads place since he has a much bigger place than I do. The swimming pool will be open so feel free to bring your swim suits. Those that can come either reply in here or shoot me over a PM. Once the time comes closer I will PM/email everyone with address and directions that can come.

So far I have Jason (bertholomey) and John (minibox) confirmed to come.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I will be there for sure. I sent PM's to J-Man and Sam.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Unless something crazy comes up, I am so gonna be there. Probably around around 3-ish, if that's cool.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

saMxp said:


> Unless something crazy comes up, I am so gonna be there. Probably around around 3-ish, if that's cool.


That will be great, glad you will be able to make it out!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I dunno if I could make a drive like that on sunday...but I'll pass it a long to some folks in Wake Forest that might would be interested. One of the fellows has a shop in WF and has a really really nice HAT install in his WRX.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I dunno if I could make a drive like that on sunday...but I'll pass it a long to some folks in Wake Forest that might would be interested. One of the fellows has a shop in WF and has a really really nice HAT install in his WRX.


Yeah, I understand. This meet really isnt meant for those that have a long way to drive. It was just going to be Jason and I getting together but I figure I would open it to anyone who wants to come. And well you can blame the sunday date on Jason, haha.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

What's up Drake!

I will look at my schedule to be sure but put me down as a probably. I could swing by on my way from the parents place back to Greensboro. I will get back with you when I know for sure. 

Jman


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

j-man said:


> What's up Drake!
> 
> I will look at my schedule to be sure but put me down as a probably. I could swing by on my way from the parents place back to Greensboro. I will get back with you when I know for sure.
> 
> Jman


Hey John, hows it hangin? We would love to have you there! Hope you can make it.


----------



## ss600r (Mar 8, 2009)

If I get out of a wedding I am supposed to go to I will be there.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

ss600r said:


> If I get out of a wedding I am supposed to go to I will be there.


Haha, I actually rescheduled the date because of a wedding back in July.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

One week left, those who are coming please confirm and I will shoot over the address to you in a PM.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be there for sure!

J-Man - I'll bring the Alpine in case you are able to make it.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I'll be there for sure!
> 
> J-Man - I'll bring the Alpine in case you are able to make it.


Gotcha. 

Oh yeah the carputer will be ready by then, but I havent had time to build the enclosures for my mids or tweets yet so they are just sitting where they will be mounted with a towel around/behind it. 

The screen I bought cheap so it isnt great for direct sunlight viewing but you can still see it. I will end up replacing it with a transreflective screen down the road.


----------



## harv226 (Dec 6, 2006)

If my work schedule allows I would like to come. I live in Apex, so I am not far away, but I may have to work Sunday. I also have a couple of friends that would like to come too.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

harv226 said:


> If my work schedule allows I would like to come. I live in Apex, so I am not far away, but I may have to work Sunday. I also have a couple of friends that would like to come too.


Thats fine, just let me know by Friday at the latest if you can.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Drake 


I am 99% sure I will be stopping by for a while on my way back to GSO. 

Look forward to seeing one and all

Jman


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

j-man said:


> Hey Drake
> 
> 
> I am 99% sure I will be stopping by for a while on my way back to GSO.
> ...


excellent, glad you are able to make it


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be in Raleigh this weekend visiting a friend of mine.  Sorry fellas.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be in Raleigh this weekend visiting a friend of mine.  Sorry fellas.


Haha, I live in Raleigh. Wake Forest is about a 15-20 min drive from Raleigh.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok, so far we have for sures from:
bertholomey
saMxp
j-man
minibox (I think)

And maybe's from:
harv226
Notloudenuf + friend
ss600r
and Electrodynamic (if he can realizes WF is only 20 min away from Raleigh, haha)

If the maybe's can let me know at the latest by saturday I would appreciate it, Thanks!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Did you get my text last night?

Hope the meet is going well. 

Post PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Did you get my text last night?
> 
> Hope the meet is going well.
> 
> Post PICS!!!!!!!


yeah, i got your text, thanks for letting me know. meet is going great so far, just a few peopel. will post pics, later.


----------



## harv226 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just got home - stopped at Frankies and rode go karts with the family on my way back. 

It was great to meet you guys and listen to some great sounding cars. Hope everyone had a safe trip home.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you very much Drake for putting everything together, for letting us gather at your Dad's house, for the food / sodas, and for letting me experience the Terminator track and Jurassic Lunch. Those 8's and IB 18 were amazing! I want a longer audition the next time around That Car computer was fascinating as well, but it seems that it would take a whole lot more grey matter than what I possess (a little more green matter as well )

J-Man - As always, it was a pleasure hanging with you again. Your system gets better every time I hear it. I really enjoyed hearing my familiar tracks on your powerful system. Thank you again for letting me borrow that amp for so long!

Harvey and John - it was a pleasure meeting you guys. I enjoyed listening to 'The Wife's' car, and I really look forward to hearing your Celica when you get it done. Let us know when that might be, and we will get another meet planned. 

I'll post the few pics I took on this thread when I ever get back home. 

Thank you again Drake for the enjoyable meet and greet.

Jason


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I am glad you guys could make it, I had a great time hanging out. Jason and j-man, great seeing you again and listening to your systems, Love the rainbow tweeters John, and a night and day difference in your system Jason with the bit one and new tuned settings. 

Harv and John, great meeting you guys, look forward to hearing your systems in the future! 

No pictures for me, I didnt take anything worthwhile, hopefully Jason has some pictures worth posting.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!  All of your kind words are really appreciated! My little system has come a long way huh! I can't wait to get the Rainbow Platinum 7" mids installed and then get it tuned. I should be DONE then 

It was a great little get-2-gether! Thanks for hosting us Drake. Next time I go visit Mom-n-Pop (a couple of weeks) I will give you a call and stop by to hear that FI IB18 and get a better look at your carputer set-up. 

Jason, dude! Your system still is what I am striving towards. It really does sound amazing now and I was really impressed before the Bit1 and tune. As for the amp, you are very welcome man!! Yeah maybe I could have sold it or whatever but I get more satisfaction helping people out as I do doing anything for myself. I am glad it served you well while you waited, and waited, and waited, and waited....... 

Harvey and John! What's up! It was great meeting you guys for the first time! Thanks for checking out my system and giving props and pointers. Look forward to the next get-2-gether so we can all hang and BS some more 

Thanks again Drake!

Jman


----------



## TinCup (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you Drake for a relaxing Sunday afternoon, it was a nice break in the seven day work week. You have an incredible sounding system, looking forward to when it’s complete. The carputer was mind blowing. 

Jason-definitely you guys will be in the loop on the Celica install, just need my schedule to ease up some. Thanks for the info on the 9887 HU and kind words on the wife’s car. I understand why J-man is striving towards you system, amazing. Maybe next time I can get a better look at the bit 1.

J-man- Unbelievable deal on those rainbow comps, I look forward to the audition of those bad boys. I enjoyed hanging out.

Harvey- what can I say? But I’ll see you at work.:tongue3:

Until next time guys.

John


----------

